# dehydrated meat sticks safe?



## dwsmith43 (May 3, 2013)

Do I need to use cure #1? I normally pick up a pound of jimmy dean sausage and a pound of 90/10 ground round. Season it up with some Tony's Cajon spice, load it in my empty food grade silicone tube/caulk gun and shoot out about 60 sticks onto my dehydrator trays and run it at 150 ish for four hours. Family eats it up within two days. If I have to use a cure I will. But we really like these flavors. Any input appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (May 4, 2013)

dw, morning.....  Here's some light reading that will answer a few more questions for you....      Dave

*http://www.fsis.usda.gov/is_it_done_yet/brochure_text/index.asp*

*USDA Recommended Safe Minimum Internal Temperatures*


Cook all raw beef, pork, lamb and veal steaks, chops, and roasts to a minimum internal temperature of 145 °F as measured with a food thermometer before removing meat from the heat source. For safety and quality, allow meat to rest for at least three minutes before carving or consuming. For reasons of personal preference, consumers may choose to cook meat to higher temperatures.
*Cook all raw ground beef, pork, lamb, and veal* to an internal temperature of 160 °F as measured with a food thermometer.
Cook all poultry to a safe minimum internal temperature of 165 °F as measured with a food thermometer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2013)

You don't need to use cure because the IT will get above 135*F in much less than 4 hours because the sticks are so thin. But as Dave pointed out you should take the meat to 160*F for max safety. You will need to get the Smoker temp at or above 160*F to get the job done, 150*F is just too low...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 4, 2013)

Cure is OPT if your going right into the dehydrator.


----------



## dwsmith43 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt response. By the way. Doing up a batch of beef jerky in my homemade smoker. Converted dishwasher. Using your recipe Nepas. Excited to taste it. Smells so good.


----------



## goingcamping (May 4, 2013)

DW,


The advice given is sound...


When you get a chance be sure to post some pics of your smoker...sounds intriguing?

~Brett


----------

